# DIY damp test



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I have conflicting reports on damp tests recently carried out by "professionals"
The first showed 99% around the outside storage flap about 3 weeks ago.
I was having some other work done at another dealer on Tuesday this week and asked them to check the same area. They came up with 76% but just in a small area of about 2", the rest of the flap only showed about 24%. 
I ask myself if the flap has been left slightly open and rain has got in and is now drying out so there may not be a problem at all.
I am thinking of buying my own meter but how do you go about checking the whole vehicle?? Do you check outside, inside, both and where exactly do you place the meter for best results??


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*Checking for damp*

I check mine regularly both inside and out. Inside I do the four corners top and four bottom, around windows roof lights. outside get underneath check floor around edges and every 50cm. Pay special attention under the bathroom and shower and wheel arches.

Graham


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Damp*

It's not difficult but:

1. Every motorhome is different and you have to think about where the 'weak' points are likely to be. In our case, as above, it's the top four corners but depending on how your mh is put together it could be totally different.

2. Knowing what the readings mean. A small percentage may be acceptable; I'd suggest that anything over 10% requires investigation.

3. There are some quirky bits with damp. For example - I resealed everything around one top corner before our last tour because of a 100% damp reading (crisis level!). Spent 6 weeks with no rain and 30C temperatures from time to time in France, Spain & Portugal. Back home after 3 months and it's still sweltering; no rain. The reading has hardly changed. Frankly I've no idea why it's not drying out - I've wondered if it's not damp at all but there's something electrically conductive up there............

That's an aweful lot of waffle to say 'use common sense'!

Ray


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Damp*



rayhook said:


> I've wondered if it's not damp at all but there's something electrically conductive up there............
> 
> That's an aweful lot of waffle to say 'use common sense'!
> 
> Ray


That's some thing to watch as Ray has said. Different surfaces have different electrical resistance. Could easily give damp reading in error. Doubt if error would happen other way around ie that it would not pick up damp 'cos of nature of surface. Don't rush out and spend money without confirmation.

Dick


----------



## wenlock (Aug 1, 2007)

I have just had a damp test done by a dealer as part of the annual habitation test and two small areas of damp have been found. One is a corner adjacent to the under bed locker door, it looks like the door frame has not been properly sealed. 
The other area is inside a high up locker near the front on the off- side. 
As I would like a second opinion could anyone recommend a good repairer in the North Cheshire, Stockport, South Greater Manchester area. 
Any help will be much appreciated. 

I intend to purchase a damp meter of my own to keep a more careful check in the future. I will be at the Northern Show tomorrow and will look out for any stalls selling them.


----------

